# httpd2-prefork: bad user name



## Sasser (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade einen User gelöscht und nun geht nichts mehr! Wenn ich den Webserver neu starten will (/etc/init.d/apache2 restart)

kommt nun die Fehlermeldung;

httpd2-prefork: bad user name userqtea!

Was muss ich machen, damit ich ihn wieder starten kann? Meine ganzen Projekte sind jetzt Offline!


----------



## kayut (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich habe exact das selbe Problem.

Auf dem Server läuft Open Suse 10.2.

Nach dem ich eine Domain eines Users gelöscht habe, erscheint nun beim Starten von Apache die Fehlermeldung:

*httpd2-prefork: bad user name ccgermande*

Wer kann mir bitte helfen

Danke


----------

